# Info on DogBone Mount Bushings?



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

What is deal with the dogbone mount bushings?
What kind of difference should i experience?
Why should they be replaced?
Personal experiences and noticeable differences would be a great help.
Also I have a 2000 tt quattro with 80,000


----------



## Mblesso (Mar 16, 2004)

I am also interested in hearing more about this.
It seems to be a pretty straight forward to do and cheap.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Info on DogBone Mount Bushings? (smoothtt)*

here' is a thread from INA that offers a nice motor mount solution
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3566891
the reason to do the dogbone or all 3 of the mounts is
that you'll get more crisp shifts and response....
.... some times when you install a downpipe
you'll get a rattle/drone and the install of the dogbone
mount will stop that because it firms up that mount
enough that it reduces flex and the motor won't shift
causing the contact of the DP....
I installed the street density mounts..... all three of them
and there is not much motor vibration, a little but it's liveable
and the shifting and power is improved. It's a nice upgrade.
the dogbone mount is soo easy to get to that it's a really
easy first mod or something to bang out when you're under there doing an oil change.


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Info on DogBone Mount Bushings? (exboy99)*

I just installed energy suspension dog bone bushings last weekend. It made a large improvement in the shifting response. It was worth the $95 and 15 min of time for sure.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ya, pretty much what exboy99 said,, 
the point of it is to firm everything up. you get better shifting , alot of cases where it actually helps your exhaust work better. thus a little bit more of a beefy sound ( from factory exhaust) motor doesnt move around , which is a good thing. that factory rubber bushing is crap. its too soft, made for the girly driver.. def worth getting the poly bushings. but keep in mind every company has there own sorta stiffness,.... you gotta know waht you want. the stiffer the bushing the more vibration and stiffer the engine will be.. look at BFI (black forest industries) they have 2 diff kits the stage 1 and stage 2.. stage 1 is for the daily driverish version and the stage 2 is more for the track enthus. 
its all sorta personal preference, but go with the dogbone mount first... then the other engine mounts,.. dogbone and only do the 2 bushings out of the 3,, theres a round cylinder like bushing that looks like a rolo.... dont use that one. btw ecstuning mount is between stage 1 and stage 2 from bfi.. i have the ratings somewhere on my computer if your really interested in the difference between the stiffness..
hope this helps.. btw if you are not into modding your car much, and you daily drive i highly recommend the black forest industries stage 1 dog bones.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Info on DogBone Mount Bushings? (gls:maverick)*

maverick . ....... you paid 95 dollars for energy dogbones.. ????? what why where... ????? i hope that was installed ????
they are like 30 - 40 bux online everywhere

btw i totaly recommend these too.. friend has them in his gti mk4.... they are again between that stage 1 and 2. same stiffness as ecs. perfect balance i think for guys with coilovers, and dont mind a bit of harshness in their drive.

btw heres some more info
bfi stage1 25% stiffer
ina density stage1 25% stiffer
ecs 50% stiffer
energy 50% stiffer
bfi stage 2 90% stiffer
ina density stage 2 90% stiffer
there u sorta get an idea of what to expect in harshness wise
heres the link for more info
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3226110


_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 2:14 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## Mblesso (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the good information. Looks like I will get Stage 1 from BFI when I install my panzer plate.


----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for the info guys i really appreciate it...I will def have my girlfriend buy me them for xmas haha lol..


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (Mblesso)*

Just thought I'd chime in for a minute. As the thread has said, the dogbone mount is a great first step in the process of modding your TT. The increase stiffness in your mounts helps transfer power to your drivetrain.
You can order just the mounts, the mounts and mounting hardware, or a whole custom dogbone mount and hardware kit from ECS Tuning.
If you are interested, check here because our prices are pretty competitive since we do these in house. Right now they are even on sale.


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Info on DogBone Mount Bushings? (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_maverick . ....... you paid 95 dollars for energy dogbones.. ????? what why where... ????? i hope that was installed ????

Yeah it was installed, along with some other things I was having done at the time.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

so whats better to get.. the whole thing or just the rubber bushings?


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

Just the bushings - 85 durometer nice & firm. From E.C.S mine have lasted over 5 years still good.


_Modified by TToxic at 2:08 PM 12-15-2009_


----------

